# DNP 1st cycle (low dose, long duration) thoughts?



## agentmrbean (Feb 11, 2014)

Hi.

I see you all are fairly knowledgable about DNP unlike other forums, where well-intentioned posters just want to scare you away from DNP.

I got dhacks crystal DNP and this is my plan of attack:

125mg MWF

low carb

50mcg T3

Only need to lose maybe 10lbs or so, stubborn fat

Gonna try this for 3 weeks. If sides aren't that bad and weight loss ain't that fast - bump it up to 125mg/day. I WILL NOT GO PAST THIS. Then stay on it as long as needed to reach target.

What do you guys think? I value safety over everything. I don't want to die or go through 6 layers of hell. What about issues of neuropathy & cataracts? thx.


----------



## Boshlop (Apr 1, 2012)

Just go everyday, if you feel like **** might as well get the full effect along the way, you will be fine at that dose for all sides

What carbs is low carbs as well? I found low carbs spread out was fine, but 50g in one meal murdered me.

Take the t3 25 morn 25 night and you'll be good. Add in vit c at 300-500mg a day too

Ignore those side, its like comparing a pint of beers effects to a bottle of vodka


----------



## NorthernSoul (Nov 7, 2011)

Whats your weight? I guess dose will depend alot on that. If your a fairly big guy, then 125mg/day may be too lower dose. IF you value safety over everything you've chosen the wrong path buying these though, can be safe using correctly but then again everyone reacts differently.


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

When I ran it I ran 125mg a day from the off.

This is already considered a really low dose!

May I ask why the need to drop it even lower? Is it because it's crystal?


----------



## agentmrbean (Feb 11, 2014)

Juic3Up said:


> Whats your weight? I guess dose will depend alot on that. If your a fairly big guy, then 125mg/day may be too lower dose. IF you value safety over everything you've chosen the wrong path buying these though, can be safe using correctly but then again everyone reacts differently.


Hi. Around 5'10" 190. I'm fairly muscular. Carbs probably around 100 or less?

Low dose for 2-3 weeks cuz i want to see how my body reacts to it. I don't want atrocious sides, headaches and other horrible sides I see others get in various threads (250mg+). Plus, I want to see if I can still lose the same amount of fat if I just keep on using it for weeks/months? Almost like a simple fat burner.

Oh and also aim for around 500 calorie deficit/day.


----------



## warsteiner (Jul 15, 2013)

There's no problem running 125mg 3 times a week but your (obviously) not going to get the same results as running it ever day. If you're not in any rush to lose the 10lbs then go with your plan and you can up the dosage to ED if you don't have any negative effects.


----------



## funkypigeon (Mar 3, 2013)

125mg eod is very low, its usually considered 250mg per day as the standard reccomended dosage, even for first timers. (even tho there are no guidlines on it its pretty much anecdotal evidence/experiences from past users)

But i think you should do 125mg ed then see how it goes, you may want to bump it up to 250mg per day but remember sides are usualy proportional to dose, so your gonna feel twice as bad on 250 than 125.

It is a pretty harsh chemical but i think it is way over exagerated how dangerous it acatualy is, youll be very safe at 250mg per day just make sure to keep hydrated.


----------



## agentmrbean (Feb 11, 2014)

funkypigeon said:


> 125mg eod is very low, its usually considered 250mg per day as the standard reccomended dosage, even for first timers. (even tho there are no guidlines on it its pretty much anecdotal evidence/experiences from past users)
> 
> But i think you should do 125mg ed then see how it goes, you may want to bump it up to 250mg per day but remember sides are usualy proportional to dose, so your gonna feel twice as bad on 250 than 125.
> 
> It is a pretty harsh chemical but i think it is way over exagerated how dangerous it acatualy is, youll be very safe at 250mg per day just make sure to keep hydrated.


Hi. If I can get good results over time with 125mg EOD with very minimal sides, I think I found a great safe dosage for DNP for most people (especially females who have smaller bodies). I will post up the results here. I'm curious myself.

Part of me just doesn't think that doubling the dosage results in doubling the fat loss. Will be very interesting to see the results. 125mg/ed is the max I'd go. "Testing your limits" is easiest way to get in trouble imho.


----------



## funkypigeon (Mar 3, 2013)

agentmrbean said:


> Hi. If I can get good results over time with 125mg EOD with very minimal sides, I think I found a great safe dosage for DNP for most people (especially females who have smaller bodies). I will post up the results here. I'm curious myself.
> 
> Part of me just doesn't think that doubling the dosage results in doubling the fat loss. Will be very interesting to see the results. 125mg/ed is the max I'd go. "Testing your limits" is easiest way to get in trouble imho.


As you doubble the dosage you will doubble the metabolic rate increace so you will burn more calories assuming your activity level dosnt change and you dont eat more calories. I would definatly agree with you on starting low and gauging how the sides feel, unlike steroids and other drugs there dosnt seem to be diminishing returns (at least not without going above a lethal dose) so as you bump up the dose the metabolic rate increace should go up proportionaly.


----------



## MrLulz (Mar 20, 2012)

Start slow and titrate up if need be. Even after a few DNP cycles I always start at 125mg ed and up the dosage slowly, rather than just jumping straight in at a higher dose.


----------



## sw2012 (Jun 5, 2012)

I start at 125mg and after 3-4 days I go to 250mg and stay there. The sides ent too bad for me then other then waking up during night soaked in sweat as I take mine before bed


----------

